

Show HN: For Twitter lovers - AirTweet - Sharma
http://airtweet.com

======
mehdim
Funny , one of our user made a similar app on Webshell.io mixing Twitter API
and tts (Text To Speach) API,

<http://webshell.io/editor/thyb/ttsTweet>

(you need to Github connect before to access his repo, then click on run, then
Twitter connect of course for your own feed)

If you don't want signup or connect: You can also try directly the script in
the console tour at the bottom of <http://webshell.io> homepage by copy
pasting

fs.thyb.ttsTweet();

~~~
Sharma
Nice I will check this out to see what tts API he used.

~~~
mehdim
<http://tts-api.com/>

~~~
Sharma
Ok, so same service. Meanwhile I tried above link on my iPad and it showed me
a blank page.

------
ms123
I did pretty much that. However my version features a COW that reads tweets; a
platypus that displays user's info; a snail that shows images and a turtle
that plots the tweet on a map.

[http://cowpilot.herokuapp.com/cowspeak?search_term=coffee+tw...](http://cowpilot.herokuapp.com/cowspeak?search_term=coffee+twitpic)

~~~
Sharma
Nice -:) And in real life I have same initials as your HN handle(MS).

------
ibudiallo
I didn't hear a thing.

From Android phone

~~~
Sharma
Did you click play button?.. I have tested it on iPhone and it works.

------
danso
I think replacing the URL with "link" was the right move, but I'd kill it (and
the pronounciation of "http") entirely...because, what's the point?

~~~
Sharma
I thought that would give user a sense of completeness. But thanks for your
feedback and I (will remove it if we get more vote for this.

